

Simon Sinek: How To Talk About Your Weaknesses - renegadedev
http://blog.startwithwhy.com/refocus/2012/04/how-to-talk-about-your-weaknesses.html
Why the answer to “What’s your biggest weakness?” is NOT “My biggest weakness is I’m a perfectionist”
======
pagekalisedown
Bullshit in, bullshit out.

An interviewer with any level of experience doesn't ask bullshit questions.

~~~
tathagatadg
Exactly. What is an interviewer expecting when (s)he asks this question? Does
(s)he wants us to be dead honest and tell me I'm not good for the job, or is
it to create psychological stress and see how the candidate handles it ... or
is (s)he throwing in a cliche to easily spot a candidate with mugged up
answers?

I spent last month appearing for a number of intern interviews ... nobody
asked me this question. But if asked, the response on top of my head would be
"I still don't use my text editor like a true hacker. There are so many more
that if I gave you the list, there won't be a reason to proceed with this
interview anymore."

A bit OT: I particularly struggled with questions when I was asked to rate
myself on a language. Though I regularly use 3/4 languages, I see folks on
"Show HN:" posts who use those languages like BOSS. Among my immediate (real
life)peers, I probably know a few tricks/languages more than some of them.
Next time I'm planning to ask the interviewer to give me a base, as this
rating should definitely be a relative one.

